# Need help setting my Square Reader for tipping



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

How do I:

a) enable receipts to send to the customer and myself
b) illustrate on the receipt and/or invoice that the tip was for UberX tip? example- $5 charge was for UberX tip

I don't want a customer tipping me on square reader and a month later forgetting all about it and telling their CC company they never did this. Thanks


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

When a customer pay, they have the option to input their phone number or email for the receipt. 

You can see your daily transactions on your square dashboard. 

Customers will see the name you use for your square account in their bank statements, so try to use a name they can easily related to you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I've gone through a lot of credit card tips. In the beginning, I would ask if they'd like a receipt. I have yet to have someone want one, so I disabled that feature to expedite the process. Swipe and say thank you, have a great rest of your evening.

You don't need to send anything to yourself, it'll automatically give you individual and daily summaries of your transactions. Just set it to the item is shown as "Uber Tip" on their bank statement and you'll be fine. Haven't had a single reversal to date.


----------

